
I have a small dataset so what? - mfalcon
https://falconius.com/index.php/2020/05/11/i-have-a-small-dataset-so-what/
======
mfalcon
Hi, I'm the creator of the article. Hope you find it interesting and happy to
read your opiinions here, good or bad it all helps. And sorry for my bad
english, I'm working on improving it. This is one of the ways :).

